# Midlands car care



## RSBUBBA (Feb 25, 2013)

So I'm going to give you all the story and I'd really love to know where I've gone wrong as I'm now at a loss as to why I get no response.
2014 may be 2015 I had a king fisher blue s3 booked in for wheel refurbishment and head light restoration.Ring up to see if I can pick the car up to be told it's not been done as a member of staff at the wheel shop had been in an accident, that's fair enough but obviously I was gutted and wondered why I hadn't been told sooner.
17/03/2015 Phantom black Audi s3 booked in for paint correction. Car dropped off no problem the chap told me would be ready in two days. Two days pass I ring all morning to confirm if the cars ready but no answer, I had to go and presume it would be as I'd arranged a lift who had put himself out for me.
Arrive at the shop no one there, call, leave facebook message and speak to the people next door. Some one then turns up wasn't russ but I don't know the other lads name. Car wasn't ready and then I was told russ's partner had been taken into hospital so again a bit disappointed but if the circumstances are true then that's how it goes.
31/10/2016 I first send an email asking about calliper refurbishment, I sent the email as a reply from my last invoice from mcc thinking they would see I was a returning customer with a serious enquiry. No reply.
I gave them a ring and left a message with the woman who answered the phone I was told some one would get back to me, this never happened.
Not wanting to give up on the 4th November I sent a facebook message asking if they were still trading as I hadn't got any response.
Success I got a reply and apology for lack of contact due to personal issues, so I let Russ know what it is I would like doing this time and after one more message all communication has stopped again. I sent one more message pointing out all the problems I've encountered so far which also got ignored.
I understand mcc is a busy place and I don't expect instant replays to any queries I have but every time I've had something done there has been a problem of some kind. Most people would have given up by now. This isn't an attack as I'm more than happy with the work that I have had done there.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds to me like you need to go somewhere else mate!!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

i would also look elsewhere - your best to use someone else on the site - Scott at beau technique is amazing and will point you in the best direction I'm sure for what would be needed


----------



## RSBUBBA (Feb 25, 2013)

That's now my intention, just very annoying when you see posts of the cars they have recently done and I'm thinking is my car not special enough.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sadly this is not the first post I've seen on a forum about Midlands Car Care being unresponsive and ignoring messages. 

Chap on another forum was ignored, posted on the Facebook page and had the comments deleted. 

I wouldn't like to speculate on their service as a whole as not had dealings myself but I'd advise going elsewhere if they've let you down on multiple occasions OP.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I just wanted to come on and respond to this officially as a few people have brought this to my attention.

I have been affected by a number of severe personal issues in recent months (I don't want to go in to them publicly on here) and have been struggling a little to get back to everyone, plus deal with the workload we have on. At the same time a member of staff left with no notice and has caused a number of issues too, leaving me short staffed.

In the past couple of weeks I've recruited someone new to help me, another person to begin answering messages, emails and calls (she started yesterday) so I can only apologise for catching me at such a bad time, with so much going on and only so many hours in a day.

I guess this is Guy regarding the Leon calipers? I would be delighted if we could still help you out with the work and I'll do you a great deal to apologise for your patience. Now that I have the right people in place, I am 100% confident that we will be 100% responsive to all enquiries.

I think we are guilty of not responding to everyone through our growth period and I accept that in this day and age that it simply isn't good enough, and its essentially rude to not respond to a business enquiry. I am making it my absolute aim to ensure that our service is as good as our workmanship, with immediate effect.

Apologies again for you experiencing poor service at this difficult time for me, but if you'll give me one last chance, we will put this right for you.

Kind Regards,
Russ.


----------



## RSBUBBA (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Russ yes it's Guy thank you for the reply, things don't sound great for you! What you have said sounds good to me! I will be able to contact you next week what would be best, telephone, email, or facebook?
I hope as you say things are sorting out as I was so happy with the correction on my s3 you did I didn't want to go any where else.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I just wanted to come on and respond to this officially as a few people have brought this to my attention.
> 
> I have been affected by a number of severe personal issues in recent months (I don't want to go in to them publicly on here) and have been struggling a little to get back to everyone, plus deal with the workload we have on. At the same time a member of staff left with no notice and has caused a number of issues too, leaving me short staffed.
> 
> ...


Cant get fairer than that.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Russ, I think it's great that you've come onto the site to update us all and I hope things get better for you. 

What I will say though, use your social media to your advantage. 

If an employee leaves or you've got something going on in your personal life etc, I'd recommend putting a message on any of your social media platforms. Something so simple is easy for potential clients to see and if you are burried with inbox messages and emails, this is a good thing as it's an advertisement that you are busy. 

"Guys, bare with us while we catch up on inbox messages, we're a little snowed under at the minute" 

"Thank you for all of your enquiries, we are doing our best to get through them all"

"Having a member of staff leave this week, will mean it'll take a while for me to get back to your enquiries"


Please don't take this the wrong way bud and I hope all straightens out for you asap


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Good idea Karlos. I hope things perk up for you Russ. 

I've had my car detailed by MCC twice and have been really impressed with the work on both occasions. I also did a training day with Russ and Harry. I picked up loads of great tips and thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Both times I took my car in they had loads of work on. If they do any work for you, you'll find out why. First class results.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't help but think what a load of old dross, that reply will have took longer to write than a returning email, I hate the "personal circumstances" excuse imo you shouldn't use that as a business owner.

I would 100% go elsewhere you were let down the twice before and you hsvent even booked in and he's giving you the mess around.. 

Russ if your "personal circumstance" are genuine put an away message on your emails don't just ignore.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> Can't help but think what a load of old dross, that reply will have took longer to write than a returning email, I hate the "personal circumstances" excuse imo you shouldn't use that as a business owner.
> 
> I would 100% go elsewhere you were let down the twice before and you hsvent even booked in and he's giving you the mess around..
> 
> Russ if your "personal circumstance" are genuine put an away message on your emails don't just ignore.


Harsh🙁


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Harsh but slightly fair. As a business owner as difficult as it may be the business needs to be covered at all times regardless. On the spin Russ has had the balls to come on to a public forum, admit fault, apologise and offer a resolution.

At least give Russ a chance to prove the faults have been rectified and moving forward...


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

whats that saying something once but twice fool you?


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

I unfortunately had to give up my custom with MCC last year due to pretty much exactly the same circumstances!!

Had a couple of cars detailed by Russ and MCC and always happy with the work apart from the last time when my car got trapped in his unit for 2 days due to a broken door - but hey ho! 

I literally tried every method of getting my car booked in last time but couldn't get it sorted and so gave up. I even went down to the unit and was told by one of the lads working there Russ had a few personal issues, so if they're still on-going I can only wish you all the best in getting them resolved as that was 18 months ago!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't comment as I'll be called a keyboard warrior.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Sadly this is not the first post I've seen on a forum about Midlands Car Care being unresponsive and ignoring messages.
> 
> *Chap on another forum was ignored, posted on the Facebook page and had the comments deleted. *
> 
> I wouldn't like to speculate on their service as a whole as not had dealings myself but I'd advise going elsewhere if they've let you down on multiple occasions OP.


this is one thing that gets my goat, IMO how someone deals with a negative/neutral comment means a heck of a lot more than just deleting the comment.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Shame to hear your experience from Midlands Car Care, Ive only ever heard good things about them, I went to school with Russ and since we left school ive seen him a few times and he always comes across as someone who puts 100% into his job/business. 

I think the problem is that Russ is running everything from detailing the cars and doing the admin/phones/e-mails etc which we all know detailing cars can take up most of the day so doesn't leave much time to do anything else, I have gone to his unit in the past at 10pm on a Saturday night and he has still been there working which shows the sort of dedication he puts in. 

Hopefully with the new help the e-mails/phones will get answered, as most people ive recommended to use MCC have all been impressed with the work that Russ does.


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but it's probably better than starting a new one.

I last visited Russ on May 1st this year and while I was there we discussed the "issues" he'd been having the previous winter. We all have our personal lives so I won't share what he told me but suffice to say I can understand why he was having a hard time.

HOWEVER...

As stated I was at Russ's unit on May 1st to have some work carried out. Due to technical difficulties on Russ's side, the work could not be carried out and he assured me the deposit I'd paid up front would be returned to me as soon as possible. I was amicable and told him to send it back when he could.

I chased it five weeks later on *June 4th* and Russ assured me it would be sent back. *That is the last contact I have had from him*.

I have made 15 subsequent attempts to discuss this with Russ, including -


Private messaging him on Facebook but despite replying initially he stopped on June 4th.

Emailing his personal and business email addresses.

Submitted a request to contact me via the "Contact Us" form on his website.

Left a voicemail on his mobile (which is definitely still in use as he left a personal greeting on it)

Left MULTIPLE messages with his "receptionist". Four in the last 72 hours

I want to point out that during this time period Russ is actively posting on Facebook, E.G "Look at the latest car we've detailed" and he is actively posting on Instagram.

I have literally begged him to acknowledge me but nothing...

Believe me when I say this but I HATE posting this. If Russ is ill (which I doubt considering he's active online and on social media) then he just needs to tell me and I'd understand. If business is slow then just tell me and I'd understand. If for any reason he can't/won't/doesn't want to refund me then at least acknowledge I exist!!

I notice he's not been active on here for a year so I doubt this post will achieve anything. That said if anyone knows him please asks him to check his Facebook messages, his emails, even chat to the receptionist.

I really don't want the hassle of using MoneyClaim but if I have to I will.


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

Sounds like a job for the small claims court.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

It's your hard earned money gone mate.A call to trading standards would be my port of call


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Can I ask what was the deposit for and what did that secure you above just leaving a vehicle there for a job to be done? It may sound trite but could be an important factor in recouping your money bud. :thumb:


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Never mind trading standards or small court, A face to face flying visit would be my choice if I was in your situation, but then again to prevent my fist from going flying I would take what ever of similar value that was owed until deposit paid back in full but that's just me personally!


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

This is now fully resolved to my full satisfaction.

I've had a good chat with Russ and now certain facts have come to light I genuinely believe he wasn't getting my messages either by phone, email or Facebook.

Russ has apologised and given me his explanation. On reflection, his side of the story stacks up and makes sense now.

The matter is now closed.


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

Glad you got it all sorted.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Love to see a resolution, especially when someone has blatantly been a complete knobber.

Know not to use this Gypsy outfit. Cheers!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

.Griff. said:


> I genuinely believe he wasn't getting my messages either by phone, email or Facebook.


you would think he'd have sorted this problem, its been a good few years of not getting them :lol::wave:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------

